# mma schools south manchester/stockport



## joe pesh (Oct 26, 2009)

hi, my miss'es needs a new muay thai/kickboxing/mma school in stockport south mcr area. mixed classes prefered- all womens classes tend to be a bit soft.but doesnt wana be the only gal in a class full of grislys! another priority is amount of hours she can train. she use to doing 8hours+ a week and up until last month was training 14 hours a week in china... this is the main problem schools she found are only offering 1 hour a night 2 days a week to beginers or train every night all levels but starts at half 6/7 (wich doesnt seem specific enough more get them in break a sweat count the pennies schools).

no city centre manchester. times are too early bad parking etc etc.

anyone with info or help of any kind would be much appreciated.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Surely from Stockport she could use the metrolink to travel quickly and cheaply to just about any part of Greater Manchester? Saves on petrol and parking and its especially good from travel to the city centre.


----------



## joe pesh (Oct 26, 2009)

in theory.just if she running late from work etc be easier if it was close to home..can you recomend anywhere?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Fraid I'm on the other side of Greater Manchester so I cant recommend anything over your end, however most clubs will have training times that will be flexible enough to accomodate most working lives including weekend classes.


----------



## joe pesh (Oct 26, 2009)

ah right cool,you a teacher or trianee?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Trainee.

Does your missus work in the stockport area? What kind of hours does she do? It may be worth your while looking into schools within metro distance in Greater Manchester to see what hours they operate, they may be more accommodating than you think.


----------



## joe pesh (Oct 26, 2009)

works near northwich lives near south manchester/stockport. she does work stupid hours sometimes so needs that catchment area really. 2/3 night mon - fri from 8pm'..ish would be ideal, and weekend classes/sparring would be even better.

think she going one's in didsbury,chorlton and wythenshaw this week but she been there before not all that and times arent prefable. someone must no some decent muay thai/mma schools in the area..

where do you train?


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Ian Bromley's Stockport MMA Team are a good shout - great wrestler and coach.

I think Matt Thorpe runs 12-Gauge MMA in that area too.


----------



## joe pesh (Oct 26, 2009)

nice one mate:thumb


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I didnt realise that Matt Thorpe was running his own show now. I trained alongside Matt for a number of years at the coliseum in leigh and cant speak highly enough of his ability.

I currently train in Bury which is the opposite side of Greater Manchester and about as far away as you can get from Stockport whilst still staying in the region.


----------



## stusf12 (Sep 11, 2011)

i train at 12 gauge mma, with matt thorp its realy good, being going for a couple of months now


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been back at the Colisseum for about four months now and 12 gauge come over to train occasionally due to the strong relationship between Matt and our coaches. Some good guys at 12 Gauge and like I said, I cant speak highly enough of Matts ability.


----------

